# Soil test results



## mylawn-NC (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello All,

I finally received my soil results. Now give me some advise of what i need to do.
Back is zoysia and front is Bermuda.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

The recommendations are on the test results but I would wait until next May before you start dumping high levels of N on dormant warm season grass


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@mylawn-NC I moved this to the Soil Forum as you should get more views here and a better detailed suggestions on how to move forward.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

From the fertilizer recommendations, it looks like you'll need 1 lb. of P for the front and back lawn; 1 lb of K for the front and 3 lbs of K for the back.

You can do a 1 lb of actual nutrient / 1k sq. ft. by applying a balanced fertilizer (10-10-10, 13-13-13, similar) in the beginning of the growing season. Then use SOP (0-0-50) or MOP (0-0-60), SOP preferred, to meet the additional 2 lbs of K per 1k sq ft for the back. And apply a nitrogen as needed.

I'm not sure how the indexes translate to ppm for this particular lab. Others might have an idea.

Bumping for other recommendations.

Below is a great thread for soil amendments.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

http://www.ncagr.gov/agronomi/pdffiles/obook.pdf
To convert NCDA indexes into ppm, use factor for mg/dm3 in Table 1.4 on page 9.


----------



## mylawn-NC (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

@Mightyquinn thank you for moving my post to the right place.
Thank you all for the valuable information.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

mylawn-NC said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> @Mightyquinn thank you for moving my post to the right place.
> Thank you all for the valuable information.


Just FYI, I'm not a huge fan of NC's soil testing as they don't give you a whole lot of info. I really like Waypoint soil tests and the info they provide.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Something I recently learned, if you click download data on the PALS website it will give you a little more info in excel. Calcium & magnesium percent will be shown in the standard template option. Ca, Mg P & K ppm is available if you select customize output option. I do wish they would include iron results.


----------

